# DOOM 4!!!!



## Groff (May 8, 2008)

Id faces fourth Doom - PC News at GameSpot

The gaming gods are pleased 

I was a huge fan of DOOM 3, as it was what a classic FPS, all about atmosphere and having fun blowing shit up. 

Don't get me wrong, I loves me a good story (ala HL2) but I love to just run amok too.


----------



## Thomas (May 8, 2008)

As I enjoyed Doom3 Immensely, I am looking forward to this, and hoping for a native Linux version. I am curious why they announce a new game even though their previously-announced title, Rage, is still in development?


----------



## Abhorred (May 8, 2008)

Ah, crap. The Lost Souls from Doom 3 just stopped haunting my dreams, and now this news comes up.







AHH!


----------



## Bound (May 8, 2008)

I cannot wait to get scared shitless again!


----------



## Metal Ken (May 8, 2008)

Hopefully it turns out better than doom III, which was cool, but not nearly on par with the first two, as far as environment and creepiness. 
I remember playing the original doom in 1994 when i was a 10 year old and that game scaring the EVERLOVING SHIT out of me. I Still play it, too. i beat both doom & Doom II over the winter break a couple months ago!


----------



## amonb (May 8, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Hopefully it turns out better than doom III, which was cool, but not nearly on par with the first two, as far as environment and creepiness.
> I remember playing the original doom in 1994 when i was a 10 year old and that game scaring the EVERLOVING SHIT out of me. I Still play it, too. i beat both doom & Doom II over the winter break a couple months ago!



I thought FEAR blew Doom III out of the water in terms of atmosphere/creepiness but I loved Doom II back in the nineties and still enjoyed Doom III a lot... I am looking forward to this one!


----------



## Metal Ken (May 8, 2008)

Never played FEAR, but the feeling i got playing Doom III for the first time didnt come close to what i remeber from playing Doom back in the day.


----------



## amonb (May 8, 2008)

Playing Doom II back then was like a revelation... I even really dug the music, cause it had lots of nods to metal bands


----------



## Groff (May 8, 2008)

amonb said:


> I thought FEAR blew Doom III out of the water in terms of atmosphere/creepiness but I loved Doom II back in the nineties and still enjoyed Doom III a lot... I am looking forward to this one!



FEAR was creepy as hell, but DOOM had more "HOLY FUCK!" moments. 



Metal Ken said:


> Never played FEAR, but the feeling i got playing Doom III for the first time didnt come close to what i remeber from playing Doom back in the day.



Perhaps because you're older? I remember Quake scaring the bejesus out of me, especially the bug dudes that would jump out at you, and the knights who would jump around corners... I hated those damn things. 

On a side note, you need to play FEAR!


----------



## Metal Ken (May 8, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Perhaps because you're older? I remember Quake scaring the bejesus out of me, especially the bug dudes that would jump out at you, and the knights who would jump around corners... I hated those damn things.



Nah, dude. I still play the old doom's and they still own. They're not scary anymore, but their still fucking eerie.


----------



## amonb (May 8, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Nah, dude. I still play the old doom's and they still own. They're not scary anymore, but their still fucking eerie.



Yeah I much preferred Doom to Quake... I must be old


----------



## Sindwulf (May 8, 2008)

I hope Doom 4 retouches Doom 2 lol. A hell on Earth with updated graphics would be pretty fucking epic in a bad ass way!


----------



## Vince (May 8, 2008)

I'll be happy as long as someone still mods the flashlight as so:


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 8, 2008)

BurningChrome on gamespot article said:


> vamroc
> 
> "Doom 4, The Plot : Having used up all the oil on earth G.W. Invades Hell thinking if we can find Saddam's ghost we can topple that and every one in hell will treat us as liberators. "
> 
> It's the ultimate I-talk-to-God,Christian fantasy,lol!



I lolled hard at that!


----------



## biggness (May 9, 2008)

I played Doom III for a little while, till I started having nightmares. I think the problem was playing with headphones and the lights off.  

I remember the nightmare that made me say "That's it, I'm gonna play Mario for while or two from now on!" It had huge ass skulls that floated in the sky. They had these long nasty pieces of raw bacon that hung from them and dragged the ground. Then they would come after me and I would try to run but couldn't really run as fast as I wanted/knew I could. Like running in a huge bowl of oatmeal or something. Then they caught up to me and their heads cracked open like some eggs or something, spilling all out my bad memories. It was a crappy time. 

Now that I look back on it, maybe I was having that dream because I was neglecting my breakfast foods...


----------



## Zepp88 (May 9, 2008)

I found Doom 3 tiresome after a while, all of the looking behind your back in a dark hallway shit wears on you.


----------



## amonb (May 9, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I found Doom 3 tiresome after a while, all of the looking behind your back in a dark hallway shit wears on you.



 I got the same thing, fear-fatigue


----------



## JBroll (May 10, 2008)

FEAR was intense and very fresh... never knew what was coming next.

Doom III... fun game, but when 95% of the freakout factor comes from the main character not knowing how to operate a flashlight and a firearm simultaneously there's something wrong. Seriously... duct tape.

Jeff


----------



## NDG (May 10, 2008)

F.E.A.R. was great; I can't wait for Project Origin. 

I thought Doom 3 was pretty good. I hope Doom 4 will be better.


----------



## GuitarG2 (May 10, 2008)

Doom 4? That is going to own! Unfortunately, it might take like a bajillion fucking gigs of RAM and a processor faster than Bad Brains on crack to run it.


----------



## philkilla (May 14, 2008)

Doom 3's graphics were awesome for their time (and still are on a top-notch system for sure), but the enemy spawns were ATROCIOUS.

I walk through a door...oh no! A imp spawns predictably 5 feet away from me like all the others before...

Other than that it did scare me a good bit. The original Doom is still fun too.


----------



## Korbain (May 15, 2008)

loved all the doom's, doom 3 was great for what it was. It was made to be a remake of doom 1, but more freakier and how they wanted it...so i am pumped as hell for doom 4! i hope its on earth. God i hope its a remake of doom 2 hell on earth!! 

It'd be kick ass if they like, fucked off the futuristic shit slightly and went with the old school, dark, gothic look. Wooden handled shotguns, rusted looking chaingun! ohh if only lol


----------



## JBroll (May 15, 2008)

If there are lightswitches I will fucking love them forever.

Jeff


----------



## estabon37 (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, I couldn't help wondering why it took having an awesome graphics card (when it was first released) to play a game that was 90% running thru dark hallways. OH MY GOD! CHECK OUT THE HIGH TEXTURED "FUCK ALL" AT THE END OF THE CORRIDOR!

Still a heaps fun game. I shit myself when I saw the pinky demon first time. I loved how the weakest enemies from Doom 1 were suddenly quite tough.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 10, 2008)

Holy bump made of bumps!

Although "OH MY GOD! CHECK OUT THE HIGH TEXTURED "FUCK ALL" AT THE END OF THE CORRIDOR!" is definitely worth it...

Fortunately, id does make Linux clients for their games (all the way back to fuck-knows-when, since apparently "Linux gives David Taylor a woody") so I'll pick this up even if they don't have bloody light switches.

Jeff


----------



## Nick (Dec 10, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I remember playing the original doom in 1994 when i was a 10 year old and that game scaring the EVERLOVING SHIT out of me.




Hmm this may explain some things.......


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 10, 2008)

Doom III was stellar single-player wise, but the multplayer had nothing on Doom/Doom 2... and I felt the original Dooms had a bit of an immersive feeling despite the cheesy graphics. That said, D3 was cool and I'll definitely be picking up Doom 4.

Anyone have Doom on XBOX Live? I can never find any online games on there, I guess I'm the only lunatic who still loves classic no-nonsense death match games ala Doom and Quake 1.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 10, 2008)

I still play them... but only on the One True Platform, none of this console nonsense.

Jeff


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 10, 2008)

Nothing beats RL FPS'ing. It's so hardcore, there's no re-spawn. Ever.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, but with all those goddamned gun-control leftists it's hard to start new servers.

Jeff


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 10, 2008)

It's like any game, you start out unarmed, and work your way up. You go to the hardware store, get an axe, wait until the people with guns show up, overpower them if you can, and take their weapons. Eventually, you run into people with more fire power.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 10, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Eventually, you run into people with more fire power.



Rednecks?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 10, 2008)

I was thinking police, then the swat team  Never played GTA?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 10, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I was thinking police, then the swat team  Never played GTA?



I did yeah, but you never mentioned hijacking cars... or tanks...


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 10, 2008)

Ahhhh yes I can't wait to see how it looks considering how good the graphics are looking in "Rage" 

I actually applied at Id Software to try and get hired on to work on it. Had a phone interview and did art test but then didn't hear anything after that 

Turns out the art director who I interviewed with ended up leaving the studio. again  ....dang it would have been a dream project to work on.


----------



## Groff (Dec 10, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Doom III was stellar single-player wise, but the multplayer had nothing on Doom/Doom 2... and I felt the original Dooms had a bit of an immersive feeling despite the cheesy graphics. That said, D3 was cool and I'll definitely be picking up Doom 4.
> 
> Anyone have Doom on XBOX Live? I can never find any online games on there, I guess I'm the only lunatic who still loves classic no-nonsense death match games ala Doom and Quake 1.



Send a message to Nekomancer84 and we'll duel


----------



## m3ta1head (Dec 10, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> It's like any game, you start out unarmed, and work your way up. You go to the hardware store, get an axe, wait until the people with guns show up, overpower them if you can, and take their weapons. Eventually, you run into people with more fire power.



Gotta start out with a knife man...everyone knows you run faster with a knife!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 10, 2008)

I think FPS Doug has entered the discussion


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 10, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I think FPS Doug has entered the discussion



BOOM! HEADSHOT!!!


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 14, 2008)

i bloody love doom, looks like more late nights ahead when this beast hits shelves


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 15, 2008)

Doom 3 was pretty damn fun. 

Except in that lame part where they take all your weapons and ammo! Game designers who choose to put that in a product should be ground into sausage and served at LAN parties.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 16, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> Doom 3 was pretty damn fun.
> 
> Except in that lame part where they take all your weapons and ammo! Game designers who choose to put that in a product should be ground into sausage and served at LAN parties.



they did it in half life 2

except you ended up with a FUCKING AWESOME reverse gravity gun and flung people far away, WOOT. damn you episode 3 get here soon i want an end to the story


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 16, 2008)

Thats awesome, when i was younger i remember when my dad bought the original. And it was supposed to be for me but whenever i played it i would get scared and i'd make him play and then watch him and it was awesome. We also did this with unreal, which also kicked ass.


----------



## Harry (Dec 27, 2008)

I absolutely love the original Doom engine games, but when I played Doom 3, it didn't have anywhere near as much impact on me as the first Doom game did.
That said, I'm kinda hopeful for Doom 4 to kick ass


----------

